# استراحة الحصن > الحانة >  كيف تخلي البنات ينادوك ( يا عمري )

## آلجوري

كيفكم يا شباب إن شاء الله بأحسن حال ..

المهم ومتل ما قرأتو بالعنوان ...
قررت أتكرم عليكم وأعلمكم أحد الأسرار  :Smile:  
إلي بتخلي البنت ميم ما كانت حتى -مها-  تحكيلك 
((يا عمري)) وأدام الكل

وحتى غصبن عنها ممكن تحكيلك 

 .. وأنا متأكد راح تستفيدو منها لو طبقتوها ...
خطوة 


بخطوة


بخطوة



OK 

 

^
^
^
^
^



* شوف  لاتعمل حالك رومنسي ومرهف الاحساس والمشاعر ومن هالحكي الفاضي هاد... الخ لا

خلاص هالاشياء ما عادت تمشي على البنات ..
صارت قديمة علينا  :Smile: 
















* و لا تحط بتوقيعك صوره حلوه وتقول هاي صورتك ...

كمان الأشياء كاشفينها  مية المية :Smile: ...

 












* ولا تغلب حالك وتقعد تزعج بنات الناس على الخاص وتترجاهم ياخدو إيميلك وتقعد تحلف لهم إنو ما في منك اتنين بالدنيا ... لا كمان هاي قديمة  :Smile: 









ولا اضل تحكي
إنك معجب باسلوبهم وطريقة طرحهم للمواضيع ومن هالكلام ...
صار هالحكي بايخ ...
وما بمشي علينا ...



 
 


سيبك من كل هالحركات القديمة وانا بعطيك شي جديد يخلي -مين ما بدك من البنات ... حتى - جوري ومها سوا إذا بدك كمان :Smile: - تدخل تحكيلك ياعمري







إنزلوا لتحت إشوي  وأنا بعطيكم  إياها مجاناً ولوجه الله









بدك البنت تحكيلك ياعمري وبدون تعب يلا










سهلة ...

لما تسجل بأي منتدى



 




 



خذ بالك ... من البدايه





 






إكتب إسمك بالمنتدى


7
7
7
7

7
 


 


*يـــــاعـمــــــــــري*




^
^
^
^
^
^ 




 



وأنا بضمن إلك 100 % كل وحده بترد عليك راح تقول  :

- موضوعك حلو يا عمري  :Smile:  ..

- مشكور على الرد يا عمري  :Smile:   ..

- وين هالغيبات ياعمري  :Smile:  ..

- شكراً إلك يا عمري  :Smile:  ..







حتى جوري راح تدخل تحكيلك  :

- موضوعك تـــــــــــافه ياعمري ..  :Db465236ff: 


تعيشوا وتاكلوا غيرها ..

----------


## ajluni top

قولتك بتزبط يعني :Icon31:

----------


## غسان

:Bl (35):  :Bl (35):  :Bl (35):

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> قولتك بتزبط يعني





والله ما ظني خيوه حياتك مصخمة بغيروا اسمك  :Smile:

----------


## ajluni top

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معاذ القرعان 					 
_والله ما ظني خيوه حياتك مصخمة بغيروا اسمك 

يعني انت سعيد الحظ
ما بتفرق بدك الصحيح
_

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معاذ القرعان 					 
> _والله ما ظني خيوه حياتك مصخمة بغيروا اسمك 
> 
> يعني انت سعيد الحظ
> ما بتفرق بدك الصحيح
> _




لا انا اشوى منك اقل ما فيها بحكولي يسلمووووو موضوعك حلو اما انت بالمرة
لا حياة لمن تنادي

----------


## ajluni top

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معاذ القرعان 					 
_لا انا اشوى منك اقل ما فيها بحكولي يسلمووووو موضوعك حلو اما انت بالمرة
لا حياة لمن تنادي

مجامله يا زمه انت مصدق سرد هالحكي
_

----------


## آلجوري

شكله عجلوني ومعاذ الصدمة عليكم قوية ...  :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معاذ القرعان 					 
> _لا انا اشوى منك اقل ما فيها بحكولي يسلمووووو موضوعك حلو اما انت بالمرة
> لا حياة لمن تنادي
> 
> مجامله يا زمه انت مصدق سرد هالحكي
> _




طيب ليش ما يجاملوك <<<< انسى بدي اياك على الدردشة

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> شكله عجلوني ومعاذ الصدمة عليكم قوية ...


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff: 
لا عجلوني ما بتزبط معه حتى لو سمى حاله يا عمري

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

ههههههههههههههه.....الف شكر جوري ....

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30): 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

:Db465236ff:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

:Bl (35):  :Bl (35):  :Bl (35):  :Bl (35):  :Bl (35):  :Bl (35): 

تحياتي جوري حلوة منك .

----------


## saousana

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

فكرة " خرندعية "

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

انا بنادوني يا عمري بدون هالواسطة  :4022039350:

----------


## آلجوري

> فكرة " خرندعية "


*شو يعني يا سوسو خرندعية ؟؟!!*

----------


## آلجوري

> انا بنادوني يا عمري بدون هالواسطة




*ما أنا بعرف ... حاط الموضوع للمسكين الي مو ملاقين حد يناديهم حتى بواسطة*

----------


## آلجوري

> ههههههههههههههه.....الف شكر جوري ....





> 





> تحياتي جوري حلوة منك .




*العفو ... الله يديم عليكم البسمة*

----------


## The Gentle Man

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:   :Cry2:  
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## آلجوري

> 


*بسيطة بتهووون يا جنتل*

----------


## The Gentle Man

طبعا بتهون 
 :SnipeR (62): 
يسلموا على موضوعك يا بنت انت

----------


## جسر الحياة

:Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):

----------


## المتميزة

:SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):

----------


## m_vip_991

ما بدي أرد عالموضوع

بلاش ما آكل توقيف تاني من ادارة المنتدى

وما اكل توقيف في البيت كمان 

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## حلم حياتي

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

يا عمري على هالموضوع

----------


## saousana

> ما بدي أرد عالموضوع
> 
> بلاش ما آكل توقيف تاني من ادارة المنتدى
> 
> وما اكل توقيف في البيت كمان


اي لا رد  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30): 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## المستحيل المنتظر

أفكارك خطيرة جوري كنت رح أصدق
  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
_

اي لا رد 
 

_


 هاااااااااااي .... مالك ع أخوي ؟؟!! ما انقمع الشب مرة بطل يعرف يحكي  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المستحيل المنتظر  
_أفكارك خطيرة جوري كنت رح أصدق_
__



مرورك أخطر  :Db465236ff: ...شكرا أماني  :Smile:

----------


## saousana

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
> _
> 
> اي لا رد 
>  
> 
> _
> 
> ...


بدافع عنك  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
_

بدافع عنك_ 



 جد !!!!.. ما كنت بعرف ... :Db465236ff: 
عهيك فزعتي لأخوي ما الها داعي بالمرة  :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
> _
> 
> بدافع عنك_ 
> 
> 
> 
>  جد !!!!.. ما كنت بعرف ...
> عهيك فزعتي لأخوي ما الها داعي بالمرة


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دموع الورد

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## الولهان

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## حسناء الربيع

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ريمي

> والله ما ظني خيوه حياتك مصخمة بغيروا اسمك


 :SnipeR (64):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

الله يلعن عمري يا عمري


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: :d b465236ff: :Db465236ff:

----------


## ajluni top

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حلا  
__


 :SnipeR (88):

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة khaled aljonidee  
_الله يلعن عمري يا عمري


:d b465236ff:_



 حرام اللعن  :Ag:

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ajluni top  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حلا  




_

 :Db465236ff:

----------


## ajluni top

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جوري  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ajluni top  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حلا  










_

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

:Db465236ff:  . . .  :Db465236ff:  . . .  :Db465236ff:

----------


## اجمل حب

شكرا جوري 
مشيت على الكل

----------


## فارس الأحلام

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: :bl: :Bl (9):  :Bl (9):

----------


## النورس الحزين

حتى جوري راح تدخل تحكيلك :

- موضوعك تـــــــــــافه ياعمري ..  :Db465236ff: 



تعيشوا وتاكلوا غيرها ..




ههههههههههههههههههه

كنت حاس انو في بالموضوع انة جوري ما بتفرط بأسرارها

----------


## النورس الحزين

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اجمل حب  
_شكرا جوري 

مشيت على الكل_


 بس ما مشيت على  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

شو انت بتفكري كل همنا البنات احنا والله ما عنا وقت الكم اصلا و 90 % من الشباب بتهبلوا عل البنات وما بفكروا فيهم اصلا يعني بس تسلايه و  انا حسيت انو موضوع البنات  بالنسبه للشباب حياة او موت و لعلمك اذا بدي بنت تحكيلي يا عمري بخليها خاوه وبعقلي كمان مش ترجي ...


تقبلي مروري القاسي

Zicooo_10

----------

